# what to look for when your baby eats rabbit poop..



## mamafern (Feb 8, 2007)

my partner is very worried about the baby eatingrabbit poop (bunny hasn't been using his litterbox when outside of thecage and baby is very curious..you know..) i googled the subject andfound this answer.. i think it is very cute!
by the way.. i figure its probably not a big deal..right?

* "I would keep an eye on this kid. Your baby may grow up to havequite the liking for carrots and may sneak out at night to graze inyour garden. Scope out your baby's butt occasionally to see if a littlefurry tail begins to pertrude. Also, if he/she leaps, bounds, and/orhops around before they begin to crawl, there may be some issues...Youwill also have to watch their 1st words. If instead of mama or dada, itis "What up Doc?" you may want to have the little fella looked at by adoctor. Or in this severe case, a veterinarian. If none of the abovesymptoms occur, the rabbit turds did not have any ill sideeffects...Good luck with the little sucker. Take Care"*


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 8, 2007)

I doubt there is much to worry about. 

My dog thinks the bunnies are her personal candy dispensers!:?Bunny poo has a lot of really good things in it.People used to buy a tiny bag for making a water substance forgardening - it's still used - I just don't know if you can actuallysell it as easily.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 9, 2007)

My dog Shadow picked one up theotherday. I think they're too small for her to really tastethough. Their own poo, now that's another story...


----------



## Spring (Feb 9, 2007)

Aww, lol cute answer!

My dog goes around hunting for rabbit poop he can eat. Must taste good. :yuck


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 9, 2007)

I guarantee you that if my daughter were still ababy, with all these little poops around, she would be ingesting them,too...hehe!! 

Heck, I ate a cockroach when I was a baby, and I turned out justfine. Of course, finding a good hairdo to take attention awayfrom the antennas was a challenge, but aside from that, and the urgesto scurry up walls and into bathtubs that I have occassionally, life isjust normal! 

Don't worry...your baby will be just fine.


----------



## Aina (Feb 9, 2007)

We call rabbit poop Coco Puffs in my house. Makes you never want to eat real coco puffs again, lol.


----------



## mamafern (Feb 9, 2007)

just so you all know.. i was joking..trying to e funny..
i thought the answer i found was cute. im sure she will eat it once ormore and like it or not.. she eats dirt..grass..pretty much everythingat least once!


----------



## Michaela (Feb 9, 2007)

:roflmao:

That is cute!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 9, 2007)

Hehe...you know it!! 

Babies (and baby animals, mind you) are NOTORIOUS for being able tofind the ONE crumb you missed when you cleaned the floor! Itreally is amazing to watch! 
*
mamafern wrote: *


> just so you all know.. i was joking..trying to e funny..
> i thought the answer i found was cute. im sure she will eat it once ormore and like it or not.. she eats dirt..grass..pretty much everythingat least once!


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 9, 2007)

Oh man...that's so funny!! I'm gonna have to show my husband that!! 
*
Aina wrote: *


> We call rabbit poop Coco Puffsin my house. Makes you never want to eat real coco puffsagain, lol.


----------



## JimD (Feb 9, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I doubt there is much to worry about.
> 
> My dog thinks the bunnies are her personal candy dispensers! :?


Our pup's nickname is "Dustbuster".....out right hoovers up those little doggie treats!!!!


----------



## Starina (Feb 9, 2007)

My rabbit loves our dog. The dog wants nothingto do with her, unless she is after those "bunny buttons." That poorrabbit is being used. 

~Star~


----------



## missyscove (Feb 9, 2007)

*Aina wrote: *


> Wecall rabbit poop Coco Puffs in my house. Makes you never wantto eat real coco puffs again, lol.


One day I was showing these two ladies and this little fiveishyear old the rabbits at the shelter. The girl goes, "lookmommy, coco puffs!" I go, noooooooooo, not cocopuffs. lol


----------



## Runestonez (Feb 11, 2007)

My nephew Evan trys to get his fingers thru thecages to get the "raisins"..he is only 18 months and hasn't figured outthe difference yet! Then again when he ate some he didn'tseem to notice the difference either... Yuck!


----------

